# RIP Isak, a poor young dog



## gsd_newbie (Aug 23, 2011)

I've just recently posted his photo for critique, a young 14 months showline GSD: Isak v Longdalat, unfortunately Isak just passed away with bloat as VET said.










We transported him at 10:00am on bus for a 07 hour long trip, just giving free-flow water without food, his last meal from 18:00pm previous day. We checked at 14:00pm at the rest stop, he still quite okay but then died when we arrived. How come a bloat occurred without food, I'm still confusing and feeling so bad. 

RIP Isak, you will always in our heart!


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I am so very sorry for your loss.
From what I've read there's no real solid cause of bloat


----------



## poohbearsdad (Mar 24, 2008)

So sorry to hear this news. So young and beautiful.

Rest peacefully Isak.


----------



## CeCe (Jun 1, 2011)

Sorry for your loss. He was gorgeous.


----------



## cindy_s (Jun 14, 2009)

That is just so heartbreaking. What a beautiful young guy. I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------



## mysweetkaos (Sep 20, 2011)

How tragic. I am very sorry for your loss


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Oh my gosh...such a beautiful boy and still a baby... *tears* for this boy. I'm sorry...


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I don't have any answers. I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

That is tragic! I am so very sorry for your loss!


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

So sorry for your loss, how very sad.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Unfortunately, Bloat can happen at any time and there just doesn't seem to be any good explainations for it. Take care.


----------



## rgollar (Dec 19, 2010)

Wow what a handsome dog. I am so sorry for your loss. Stories like this put me in constant fear for my dogs.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

What a terrible tragedy! I am so sorry for your loss.
He was a gorgeous young dog. Run free Isak...

I had two of mine bloat last year, I managed to save one, in was at home and he was at the ER within minutes of the frost symptoms. His stomach wad a little upset in the morning, so he only ate little. When I got home, I let him out and he ate some grass and then tried to vomit but could not. He acted distressed and I took him in immediately. We were lucky, his stomach was not even distended when he was x-rayed. In the future my dogs will have gastropexy done.

I heard of young dog's dying suddenly of mesenteric torsion. 

I am very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## jang (May 1, 2011)

i am sorry for your loss..
Jan


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

I'm so sorry. He was beautiful.


----------



## gsd_newbie (Aug 23, 2011)

Thanks all, for kind words. Until now, I'm not convinced that bloat was the cause of my boy's death... as I taken all the necessary cautions before transporting him. There was a 06 years bitch come along with Isak that day, both didn't eat anything except free-flow of water before depart. So disappointing after all cares and efforts given, Isak was the ruin of the litter but he grew like weed until God took him away, just too bad!


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

So sorry for your loss, he was an absolutely gorgeous young dog.


----------



## CaliBoy (Jun 22, 2010)

Isak was such a gorgeous dog. I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

He may have had a short life but he was well loved. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

My dog did not eat when he bloated, he only drank some water.


----------



## jennifernikki (Jul 8, 2010)

Im sorry for your loss. My 7 yr old gsd died this past October of bloat. Ate his breakfast that morning. Starting acting wierd around 730 in the evening. Died at 12am. Didnt run him that day, only ate in the morning. It's so hard going over all the events of that day. Trying to pin point what/how did it happen. 
I'm sorry youre going thru this.


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

rgollar said:


> Wow what a handsome dog. I am so sorry for your loss. Stories like this put me in constant fear for my dogs.



I know;sometimes at night I wake up and reach down to the floor by the side of my bed, to make sure Benny is ok.

I am sorry for your loss at such a young age.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

How very sad for you to lose your dog at such a young age - there aren't any words to comfort you, just to tell you how very sorry I am that this had to happen. I think that bloat is not fully understood: I have read that there are some who feel that it is genetic, and for some dogs to have a predisposition for it. Unfortunately it is rarely possible to go back through a pedigree and see if any ancestors or siblings died the same way. RIP beautiful Isak, run free at the Bridge....
______________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------

